# Diet question about avocados



## texasgirl (Jun 22, 2006)

Okay, one medium California Avocado is 289 calories
26.7 grams of fat, but, only 3.7 of saturated and 3.5 poly and 16.9 mono and 14.9 grams of carbs.
Do the poly and mono fats outweight the carbs and calories. Niece says yes. She is in school to be a nurse and has already gone through the health and diet class. I just have trouble getting over the calories. 
With so many people on here watching their weight or dieting, what do you look at that has actually made the fat come off?
I can eat avocados plain all day. That is why I'm asking. Plus, they're on sale


----------



## Lady C (Jun 22, 2006)

Those are great calories - mostly good fats. 

Your body needs good fats to provide essential fatty acids that your body cannot manufacture. Fat is also required for maintenance of healthy skin, regulation of cholesterol metabolism and other body functions. Dietary fat is needed to carry fat-soluble vitamins A, D, E and K and to aid in their absorption from the intestine. It also helps the body use carbohydrates and proteins more efficiently.

Keep in mind that is only 32 grams of fat. (289/9=32) That is well within the recommeded limits.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks LadyC. That's what my niece said. It's not that I didn't believe her, I just wanted, I guess, a second opinion. Especially since I know their are health buffs and dieticians here.
Can you tell me what is the nine? Is that just the number you use to divide with the calories to get the fat?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 22, 2006)

A gram of fat contains 9 calories.  A gram of protein or carbohydrates contains 4 calories.

Fat is OK and, as Lady C said, serve a useful purpose.  What you have to be aware of is your total fat consumption over a period of time.  You should not consume any more than about 30% of your total calories far a day in the form of fat.


----------



## vyapti (Jun 23, 2006)

Remember, everything in moderation.  Eat just a portion of an avocado and smother it in gravy.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 23, 2006)

Okay, thank you! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 23, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Do the poly and mono fats outweight the carbs and calories. Niece says yes. She is in school to be a nurse and has already gone through the health and diet class. I just have trouble getting over the calories.


 
I have a problem understanding the question ... do you mean that since there are only 9 calories from fat you can ignore the other 280 calories? If that is the question the answer is NO!

Saturated fats increase the LDL (bad) serium cholesterol. Mono-unsaturated fats lower the LDL's - and poly-unsaturated fats lower both the bad (LDL) and the good (HDL) cholesterol. So as far as is the fat in an avocado better for you than some other fat sources, the answer is yes.

But, we still have the total number of calories to consider. Basically, 3,500 calories = 1 pound - for every 3,500 calories you consume over what your body burns, you gain a pound - for every 3,500 calories you burn over what you consume, you lose a pound. So, in that case, the other 280 calories DO count! For example - if you are on a balanced diet of 1200 calories per day - 1 avacado is 1/4 of your total daily calories.


----------



## Constance (Jun 24, 2006)

When I was at the doctor's this week, he gave me a meal planning guide and a list of food exchanges for diabetic's. (He put me on an 1800 calorie diet, so even though I think I'm too heavy, I guess he's not concerned about my weight.)
Anyway, 1/8 of an average avacado has 5 grams of fat, or 45 calories, according to Eli Lilly & Company. So if you limit the amount, a slice of avacado on your salad is do-able, and very good for you.


----------



## erinmself (Jul 7, 2006)

I am on a diet that allows me 1 "fat" a day like a teaspoon of olive or canola oil or 1/4 of an avacado. everything in moderation.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Jul 7, 2006)

_Oh my gosh!!!  289 calories, 26 grams of fat??   I eat half an avocado every day.  I love those things.  Gotta think about it now.  hmmmmm._
_Nope still going to eat them.     _


----------



## jkath (Jul 7, 2006)

TX, keep in mind avocados are natural foods. They are so good for your skin, besides being tasty! Much better to eat a half each day than eat the same amount of fat grams from something like french fries.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Jul 8, 2006)

_Excellent advice!   Trade the fries, dougnuts, candy, or other high fat food for half an avocado at least every other day if you can't do it every day.  You'll be further ahead.  _


----------



## licia (Jul 8, 2006)

TG, as good as they are for you, you CAN"T eat them all day!


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 8, 2006)

LOL, I would love to though, licia, but, I know that I can't!

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 8, 2006)

I wish I could eat avocados every day!!  They are still rather expensive here.  Fat from avocado is one of those particular fats I wouldn't be concerned about too much, along with extra virgine olive oil and that from salmon.

Actually I stopped overly being caught up with fat intake since I have been in Italy.  I no longer consume anything particularly "low fat" or "fat free" (milk included, once I realised whole milk taste so much better, I never went back to part skim!!), I eat just as much if not more, just concentrating more on freshness and quality, while maintaining my activity for physical fitness.  
It's been more than 3 years this way and I am fitter and leaner than ever.


----------



## Tartine (Jul 8, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> I wish I could eat avocados every day!! They are still rather expensive here. Fat from avocado is one of those particular fats I wouldn't be concerned about too much, along with extra virgine olive oil and that from salmon.
> 
> Actually I stopped overly being caught up with fat intake since I have been in Italy. I no longer consume anything particularly "low fat" or "fat free" (milk included, once I realised whole milk taste so much better, I never went back to part skim!!), I eat just as much if not more, just concentrating more on freshness and quality, while maintaining my activity for physical fitness.
> It's been more than 3 years this way and I am fitter and leaner than ever.


 
I love your philosophy! I'm trying to incorporate more of the "real thing" into my diet at the moment, especially dairy products. I'm still a bit scared that they'll make me fat(ter than I already am) but I'm working my way out of it!


----------

